# Want to start installing low slope roofs



## bebop (Apr 25, 2014)

We have been strictly steep slope business in the residential and commercial fields. We now want to expand into low slope commercial business. We are a small company in NC. Any suggestions as to beginning the process. What are the best bid lists, who makes the best products, subs vs in house crew? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Low slope is a completely different animal. Do some homework before just deciding you want to do them.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

You can burn yourself pretty bad if you don't read a LOT first. NRCA manuals, manufacturer literature. Online forums can get you in hot water, bad info all over the place, but good info as well.

Most of the shingle guys I've known took a while to really catch on to single ply. 

"subs vs in house crew?" - Maybe it's just my untrusting nature but I....well I just don't trust many other crews.


----------



## bebop (Apr 25, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your comments, very helpful.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Start small! As in office building small and work up from there. Find a manufacturer that has a tech rep that is willing to help you along. I almost hate to say this as I know GT is going to jump all over me for it...

DuroLast is a good starter membrane. Not too much up front investment, good contractor support, and the seams are hot air welded. Their tech's are required to be on the job for your first few jobs. 

If you don't have a single ply guy now, find one. Good luck with that.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

LCG said:


> Start small! As in office building small and work up from there. Find a manufacturer that has a tech rep that is willing to help you along. I almost hate to say this as I know GT is going to jump all over me for it...
> 
> DuroLast is a good starter membrane. Not too much up front investment, good contractor support, and the seams are hot air welded. Their tech's are required to be on the job for your first few jobs.
> 
> If you don't have a single ply guy now, find one. Good luck with that.



:whistling: I would think DuroLast would have more initial investment up front, you would have to buy the welder. If you started with EPDM you wouldn't need more then simple hand tools a screw gun and a neo roller. 


If you want to succeeded LCG is right, start small, house porches and the like. Going to big will hurt you money wise and other things. 


Also OSHA safety rules are different. Make sure to spend a good week or more learning them.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> :whistling: I would think DuroLast would have more initial investment up front, you would have to buy the welder. If you started with EPDM you wouldn't need more then simple hand tools a screw gun and a neo roller.
> 
> There's only one problem...EPDM requires fabrication knowledge. Duro pre-fab's everything for you. All you have to do is take good measurements. From there it's a matter of learning to weld.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

LCG said:


> There's only one problem...EPDM requires fabrication knowledge. Duro pre-fab's everything for you. All you have to do is take good measurements. From there it's a matter of learning to weld.
> 
> I believe EPDM to be one of the most difficult to install the right way. I absolutely love installing it and know I spend way to much time fretting over non issues but hey, I don't trust it. I make damn sure that sucker is seamed up tight. Every detail gets gone over, and over, and over.
> 
> ...


Well that is also a good point. You can just put it down like a blanket. I've honestly never really had a problem with seams on EPDM since they started using seam tape. The glue was a completely different situation. 

For me I had a harder time doing detail welds then anything. EPDM details are a snap, like anything else once you get the hang of it.


----------



## builderr (Apr 1, 2009)

*install low slope roofing*

football field open installations are dreams......
usually part of a new construction work order.....
but when it comes to reroofing systems......if you don't understand 
flashing details, thoroughly, and are able to make on the spot decisions, even if temporary....you can be in a world of trouble. 
roof top equipment installed by manufacturers over existing 
roof systems are your worst obstacle, as well as expansion joint technology and building system tie-ins. Knowing how to do it right doesnt
help much when having to deal with systems done by someone who does things wrong.

I love the smell of pitch in the morning........
[email protected]


----------



## isr (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you have a larger customer that can help carry your flat roof crew? 

I ask that because I started my company doing repairs on flat roofs. I had one customer that I was able to take from my last employer and they were able to keep us running by themselves during the start up process. Now they also have 37 acres of flat roof on their one facility so it was an unusual situation.

When I was in the paving business in NC (Greensboro area) most all our new construction leads came from AGC over near the airport. 

http://www.industrialsolutionsroofing.com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

From an installation point of vie the easiest low slope roof I have ever worked with is EPDM because it's so easy to work with, and details use self adhering membrane. I prefer PVC and TPO however because when done right is more fool proof. it does take specialty equipment though.

Start small as in residetial low slope and learn the details, so if you get sued it's a small law suit. Someone suggested office buildings and those can be hundreds of squares, way to big to start IMO.

Many manufacturers will offer training. Do it. Think of it like this one pin hole WILL leak on a flat roof. At least on a sloped roof, you have gravity on your side. You must be precise.


----------

